# Read it and weep



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

This photo was taken today. Was not the only one caught. All I am going to say about it. Out of here.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Ibtl.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

You catch anything besides bait? :coolgleam


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

nice fish, i suspect the skams might be getting a jump start with current conditions. too bad im burnt out on steel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Trout King said:


> nice fish, i suspect the skams might be getting a jump start with current conditions. too bad im burnt out on steel.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel yeah there was kinda hoping they would hold off.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I was expecting this.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh snap!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Ibtl

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice fish biebs.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> This photo was taken today. Was not the only one caught. All I am going to say about it. Out of here.


Thank you for the detailed report. Your normal spot, as if it is a secret? Your buddy caught it and let you take a pic of it? 
Not sure who would be "weeping". 



Multispeciestamer said:


> I feel yeah there was kinda hoping they would hold off.


This is the only thing I might get a little emotional about. Our educational system is clearly failing us.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

wartfroggy said:


> Thank you for the detailed report. St Joe River? Berrien Dam? Your buddy caught it and let you take a pic of it?
> Not sure who would be "weeping".
> 
> 
> This is the only thing I might get a little emotional about. Our educational system is clearly failing us.


Lmfao

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

FredBearYooper said:


>


Why's that kid dressed like that?

I went to the mall last week, and all the kids look like that now. Is Justin Beeber really that popular and a trend setter?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

They must have seen him on St Joe pier one day, and the look took off from there.​


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> This is the only thing I might get a little emotional about. Our educational system is clearly failing us.


From a recent college grad none the less! :yikes:

LOL


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow you caught a fish. Great report


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

From the words of Happy Gilmore "if I dressed like that I'd kick my own *****"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I saw that post Tamer.
Why would you want wartfroggy banned?
You started the "Read it and Weep" thread with a picture and its short and pretty much worthless composition.
Here's what i got from your post:
Look at ME!!! 
I'm the man!!!
Caught a Fish!!! 
All i am gonna say!!!
I'm out!!!
If you don't like what people have to say about your threads than maybe its time to change the way in which you deliver and execute them.
Maybe a thread topic like: 
*Just a little F.Y.I*
"Managed to get out today in the S.W and was rewarded by the fish gods. Looks like we may have good things to come."

If you start no crap, there will be no crap.


----------



## steelheader32 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

Trout King said:


> nice fish, i suspect the skams might be getting a jump start with current conditions. too bad im burnt out on steel.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Burnt out or just on a shorter leash now?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

This one has run it's course....


----------

